# General > PC & Console Gaming >  PS3 nat type problems

## alisdairchalmers

HELP!!!
(refrain from booting ps3 out of window) 
connection list section of connection settings , it has at the bottom is NAT TYPE mine says NAT TYPE3 
restricts playing online with friends and chat problems 
HELP . 
please help 
am no computer guy. its all confusing mumbo jumbo. 
help greatly appreciated 
txt me or call me 07546965591 
or reply please help

----------


## BMcGillivray

If this has just started to become a problem recently, and was working before, you may just need to restart your router.

Otherwise, You'll need to go into your router configuration, and open up certain ports within the firewall that the Playstation needs.

Heres the list of ports that the Playstation requires:

TCP Ports: 80, 443, 5223
UDP Ports: 3478, 3479, 3658

If you see any options on your firewall regarding "UPnP", you could try enabling that instead, as long as UPnP is enabled on the Playstation, it should be able to figure things out for you.

----------

